# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Âu >  Đẹp kì lạ đảo của "Thần mặt trời" - Du lịch Hy Lạp

## hantt.163

_Du khách ở khắp nơi trên thế giới thường biết đến đảo Rhodes bởi đây là nơi đặt Tượng thần Mặt trời, một trong bảy kỳ quan của thế giới cổ đại._
Ngày nay, mọi người lại càng say mê hòn đảo này vì khung cảnh biển tuyệt đẹp, bãi cát trắng, trải dài và những ngôi nhà bằng đá cổ kính, nằm san sát bên nhau.
Rhodes thuộc vùng biển Địa Trung Hải, nằm ngoài khơi của Hy Lạp nhưng chỉ cách bờ biển Thổ Nhĩ Kỳ 18 km. Hòn đảo này có hình dáng như hạt xoài, ở mặt trước đảo có một bức tường gạch cao lớn bao quanh, ngăn cách đảo với bờ biển. Khu vực sầm uất và thu hút khách du lịch nhất trên đảo Rhodes là khu phố cổ nằm trên đồi cao.
Mời các bạn cùng ngắm thị trấn trung tâm cổ kính trên đảo Rhodes:




Tường đá cổ có cổng thành dẫn vảo đảo Rhodes.




Hải cảng ở đảo có lịch sử hàng nghìn năm, từ trước Công nguyên.




Nằm ngay gần bến cảng là khu chợ mới khang trang.




Trung tâm thị trấn có nhiều gian hàng bán đồ lưu niệm dành cho khách du lịch.




Bạn sẽ có cơ hội ngồi trong những quán cà phê hoặc nhà hàng có
kiến trúc từ thời cổ xưa.




Đảo Rhodes có nhiều ngõ nhỏ, thông nhau.




Nhà trên đảo Rhodes được xây bằng đá.




Mèo là loài vật phổ biến trên đảo, du khách có thể nhìn thấy mèo nằm chơi ngay trên phố hay sục sạo giữa những bụi cây.




Ở trung tâm phố cổ Rhodes không có nhiều ôtô vì đường phố ở đây nhỏ, thích hợp với xe máy.




Tòa lâu đài cổ xưa nhất nằm trên đồi cao của đảo.




Con ngõ nhỏ với những ngôi nhà và cổng vòm bằng đá.


Nhà ở đảo Rhodes nhỏ nhắn, thỉnh thoảng lại được trang trí bằng các chậu hoa.





Giàn hoa giấy đỏ rực, tô điểm cho ngôi nhà.


Một nhà nguyện nhỏ nằm giữa những ngôi nhà dân.

Theo Linh Phạm
Ngôi sao

----------


## Chimera

Oa thích tóa  :love struck: 
Nhìn hay thật

----------


## pigcute

Giàn hoa giấy đẹp quá
Chụp ảnh ở đây thì quá tuyệt lun á

----------


## fairtourshn

Tuyệt vời ước gì được một lần tới nơi này.

----------


## rose

cảnh ở đây đẹp thế!

----------

